# Fishing or Hunting



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you had to choose would you take hunting or fishing?


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a mean question. I took the middle ground. BOTH


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fishing!

It is hunting...for fish! Those little meat rockets were designed to be easy food. Plus there's the sporting side of it.

I don't hunt for other game, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't, if the need arose. I'm grateful for the fish that I've caught and eaten and also for the fish that I've caught and released...Hopefully to be eaten by another carnivore.

They're easy to clean (trout), cook, and eat. They're fun to chase and catch, but no too difficult to obtain that I'd starve in the process. If I found myself in a survival situation, fish would be my best bet for sustenance. Plus, it's very, very unlikely that a fish could kill me while I pursue it. :lol: 

FISHING!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Fishing for me. I never was much of a hunter. Being on a river somehwere is home for me. I respect hunters though. I think it's a lot of work with a pretty high chance of not getting much in return. I just couldn't ever get into it.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing! I've never been hunting for anything. I have nothing against hunting or anything but the concept of it doesn't really appeal to me for some reason. 

My guess that since this poll is being done in the fishing section of the forum, chances are most people are gonna go with fishing. It would probably be a different story if this was a hunting forum.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would go with fishing. I agree a lot with what LOAH said. I also like how I only have to buy a license and it lasts and entire year and I don't have to buy any tags for different species of fish! :lol:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be the first to post up for us hunters. I do fish and hunt but i think that the ecxitement while hunting is greater than it is for fishing. Does anyone ever get fish fever when they miss a big monster or even see a few fish. I never have because there is always going to be more fish to catch. It is an awesome to watch big majestic animals in the wild. Buck fever is one of the great things about hunting. Wheather you shoot one or not you still get buck fever while out hunting.
That and a deer or an elk will feed a family for a lot longer than a limit of fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well since I have never hunted before it is fishing all the way! I guess chasing trout with feathers on a warm summer day is something I love. Spending time with loved ones dragging around hardware in the boat aint bad either! Plus you can catch and release fishing and hunting with paintball guns or rubber tipped arrows doesn't seem as fun.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing, for sure... 

No hiking no major gutting, no packing, nothing but relaxing on the shore, boat, tube or whatever and enjoying the outdoors....


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd have to go with both because they are both the best things in the world to do.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have to say both. in my eyes there si not a whole lot of differance in why I like both of them. I can spend time on the out doors with family and friends. They both take practice and learning the equipment tb be any good at it. I like to eat both fish and game meat. My two favorite things is stalking a big deer with my bow or stalking a big surface feeding trout with a dry fly. I feel the same emotions and excitment either way.

Mark


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Does anyone ever get fish fever when they miss a big monster or even see a few fish. I never have because there is always going to be more fish to catch.


Absolutely. I get "fish fever" every time I see water. I see a river in a commercial on TV or in a movie and the first thing in my head is "FISH"...Often times, I involuntarily pronounce the word while thinking it. When I drive in my car, I'm constantly tormented by those "someday" holes off to the side that I don't have time for at that moment (You fish guys know what I'm talking about :wink: ). Or perhaps I'll pass by a road that leads to a body of water that I know of. "FISH!" My eyes light up and my heart starts pumping faster.

Yes, I get the fever.



itchytriggerfinger said:


> That and a deer or an elk will feed a family for a lot longer than a limit of fish.


Fishing licenses are good for 365 days..."Feed a man for a lifetime."

I'm not trying to poke at hunters, though. I just love fishing so much that I don't personally care about hunting for myself. I understand the drive to provide for yourself and your family. I understand the instinctual drive to pursue and obtain that lies within mankind, as a species...a predator.

And most of all, I understand the greatest common ground that hunters and fishermen share: The love of Nature in all her great glory.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Amazing how I posted this in the general fish forum and the fishing is ahead, while I posted another of the same question in the general hunting forum and hunting is ahead. I will say the same thing though. Hunting just gives me a rush a fish could never match, it dosen't matter what I am hunting or when hunting gives you a tight feeling in your stomach and knots you up when a bird busts out from the ground or a big buck walks out of the timberline I just don't get the same feeling when reeling in a fish no matter how big, hunting to me just has a gap that fishing can never fill.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishing for me. No draws, no seasons, more doable on a budget, much higher success rate, catch and release is always an option, your fellow fishermen afield aren't as likely to be 3 sheets to the wind and toting a high powered rifle, and there are more targeted species. But the fishing I like to do is very similar to hunting (spot and stalk, then fire an accurate cast with the right load).


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishing for me! --\O 

Deer season is from August to January in SC so I got burnt out on killing deer! Fishing is way much more fun to me because it offers more of a challenge.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I love it when the seasons change..................from fishing to hunting..............and from hunting to fishing!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I fish all seasons!  8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > I fish all seasons!  8)
> ...


Elk Archery sounds like a blast :!:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

hunting by far. got all the fishing in between the end of january to end of august.


----------

